
The Surreal Story of StubHub Screwing Over a Kobe Fan - dopamean
http://www.theleadsports.com/the-surreal-story-of-stubhub-screwing-over-a-kobe-fan/
======
DrScump
People need to realize that buying from Stubhub guarantees you _only_ this:

if your order isn't filled (or is filled with bogus tickets) _and_ we can't
find you tickets _we_ consider equivalent or better at _some point_ (even
_during the game_ , then you'll get a refund). The _only_ thing "guaranteed"
is your payment.

(You might also get additional credit toward a future purchase.)

People need to be aware of this when buying major-event tickets: they are
happy to "walk" you (give you no ticket alternatives at all) if it's at all
costly to cover a bogus sale. I've seen it a number of times at their pickup
sites.

